# fit for bike shorts



## jbinbi (Jan 7, 2013)

at 5.9 , 180 , i am between a L and XL for most shorts and bibs.

The XL I don't have to squeeze into as much, however, the elastic at the bottom of the pant legs are too low to compress at all. They come down to about a bit of the top of my knees. I can pull them up higher by pulling the material on the legs up.

I am assuming that the legs should 'compress', and the bottom of the leg should be tight around the lower quads? 

The L fits like this, but I am like a sausage in casing, really tight around waist and crotch.


----------



## le duke (Oct 15, 2014)

At 5'9", you should be in a medium. 

Ride more, be less sausage-like.


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

This isn't a pretty picture


----------



## jbinbi (Jan 7, 2013)

I am about 12 lbs off my ideal wt. (not ideal bike wt) A medium is out of the question. Usually wear 34 jeans.

le duke, i asked for how bike pants should fit, not for what you think i should look like...


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Sounds like the L is the correct fit and you should just choose bibs that fit you well. The amount of crotch compression depends on what kind of bibs they are, some are just designed better than others. They vary quite a bit as well, you should try out lots of kinds. Maybe try the Assos Equipe S7 in large. Your height is medium but you're clearly the thicker type so Large is better I bet, just won't really tug on your shoulders.


----------



## mikiek (Aug 18, 2014)

jbinbi said:


> at 5.9 , 180 , i am between a L and XL for most shorts and bibs.
> 
> The XL I don't have to squeeze into as much, however, the elastic at the bottom of the pant legs are too low to compress at all. They come down to about a bit of the top of my knees. I can pull them up higher by pulling the material on the legs up.
> 
> ...


On most bibs (probably shorts too) the bigger the size the bigger the chamois. I'm 5'8" but around 215 so I end up buying XXL. The bib fits OK but often times the chamois is too big and it doesn't come up snug against my butt. I end up with more material than I need between my legs. I'm going for XL the next time I buy some. That said, different manufacturers sizes can be very different. The LG bib I have is XXL but it fits much more snug than others.


----------



## cooskull (Nov 30, 2013)

IME it totally depends on the shorts/bibs. Some models are intentionally designed with very high leg compression while others are more of a relaxed fit. In any case how much leg compression you should aim for is purely personal preference.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Assos S5 Mille would actually be better for you than the equipe. Not sure what I was thinking.


----------

